# Steering wheel movement.



## JoJo (Nov 12, 2006)

I didn't really notice when I bought the car back in Oct., but now I am driving a lot of highway miles and above 85mph I get quite a lot of movement in the steering wheel. Its not uncontrollable, but it does jump around a lot. I guess its an alignment issue that gets worse at speed. My alignment seems slightly off, and I hope this is just an alignment issue. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## phantomblackgto (Mar 16, 2006)

If its more of a shaking, it most likely is a tire out of balance.


----------



## Ozzhead (Jul 18, 2006)

For sure a out of balance tire or alignment but like phantom said its a tire. Does it drive in a stright line if u let go of the wheel?


----------

